# Noch unbekannte Schönheiten



## Nylonalex786 (3 Okt. 2021)

Gibt es noch unbekannte Damen aus der deutschen TV Welt, die hier im Forum noch nicht erwähnt worden? Wer müsste hier mehr gecappt werden? 

Ich denke da zum Beispiel an Anna Kreuzberg. Öfters im SAT1 FFS zu sehen.


----------



## funsurfer1001 (4 Okt. 2021)

Laura Winter, früher Radio nun TV


----------

